# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] LG LEON Σπασμενο πως θα παρω τα αρχεία

## olorin

Γεια σας .Έχω ένα LG LEON H340n που εχει σπασμενη οθονη και τζαμακι.Θέλω να παρω τα αρχεία μου...Καποια προγραμματα επαναφοράς το αναγνωρίζουν το τηλέφωνο αλλά πρέπει να ναι ενεργή η λειτουργία usb debaging για να προχωρήσει...Δοκιμασα με καποιες εντολές από adb αλλά τίποτα...Ξέρετε πως μπορώ να το ενεργοποιήσω αυτό ή κανενα άλλο τρόπο να παρω τα αρχεία μου;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## olorin

καμια βοηθεια παιδια;

----------


## filam

Αν έχει μόνο σπασμένη οθόνη μήπως να κοιτάξεις να την αντικαταστήσεις;  Αν πιάνει το χέρι σου δεν είναι και πολύ δύσκολο. Ξεκινάνε από 70€ περίπου (δες εδώ) και αν το φτιάξεις σου μένει και το κινητό για μια ανάγκη!

----------


## cards44

καλησπέρα ,
στειλε μασ κανα link απο τα usb ,ενδαιαφερον





> an exi nand  (den to ksero to tel afto) bgalth kai kolathn se ena usb stick pou exei nand
> me thn  idia xoritikothta  kai diabase thn
> an exei spi bres usb stick me spi  kai kane to idio
> 
> an den mporeis ta parapano KAI 8ES ta dedomena pash 8usia
> vale o8oni  nea  ti allo

----------


## atsio

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-...311.0.0.BdN9nG

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-...311.0.0.BdN9nG

----------

johnnyb (16-03-18)

----------


## johnnyb

https://trochilidae.blogspot.gr/2017...w-to-make.html  :Blink:

----------


## lanciateo

32euro απο ebay οθονη και digitizer. Κανε την αλλαγη και ξεγνοιασες.

----------


## toni31

> https://trochilidae.blogspot.gr/2017...w-to-make.html


  Φαντάζομαι ότι καταλαβαίνετε το μέγεθος των κολλήσεων.... 

  BTW που βρίσκω τέτοιο σύρμα και δεν εννοώ μόνο σε θέμα διατομής αλλά και την επικάλυψη που έχει για να μην βραχυκυκλώνει.

----------


## manolo

Εγώ έχω αγοράσει από το 9volto στον Πειραιά (τηλ: 210 - *4118176).* Έχει και επικάλυψη για αποφυγή βραχυκυκλωμάτων. Το σύρμα είναι σε μέγεθος τρίχας...ιδανικό για γεφυρώματα σε πλακέτες κινητών.

----------


## age80

Αυτο εχω και χρησιμοποιω κανα χρονο τωρα...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-1x...311.0.0.hHaJ1v
Οτι πρεπει για laptop

----------


## johnnyb

Χρησιμοποιώ  0,1mm Enamelled wire , δεν ξερω αν ειναι ποιο χοντρο απο οτι χρησιμοποιει ο τυπος στην πατεντα 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UXCE...ceBeautifyAB=0

Υπαρχει και σε 0,08mm απο οτι βλεπω

https://www.ebay.com/itm/40-29AWG-0-...4YFfeV0IABSVxw

----------

